# Can you really walk into a door and get a black eye...



## kellymy (Feb 3, 2007)

Does this ever really happen, or is it always likely to be a ruse? Anyone want to admit doing it?

I'm VERY clumsy, but I guess I don't lead with my face. Never gotten any wounds or bruises on my face due to clumsiness.

An acquaintance announced out of the blue today that she had "walked into a door" in her newly remodeled house, in the dark. I never would has suspected she wasn't telling the truth if it wasn't such a cliche!

-Kelly.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Yep! 

I broke my nose walking into a closed sliding glass door at a friends house.

Now you know why my sliding glass doors are NEVER smudge free!! Its a public health thing! I care


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well I've never had a black eye from doing it but I about knocked myself out last week being clumsy and I've had numerous bruises that I have no idea where I got them.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Yes. Been there done that. Trust me, it *CAN* be done. I had the HR woman at work (this was years ago) pull me into her office to "discuss my home situation" when I did it.

I'm the biggest klutz on earth. The last time was when I broke my foot and gave myself a bruised face walking across my kitchen in the middle of the afternoon. I tripped over a bag of sugar and did a header into the kitchen table


----------



## homesweethome (May 23, 2007)

If you whack yur nose just right it blacks an eye.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I've not done it with a door in the house
BUT~ I did give myself a blackeye with the car door (I'm still not sure how I did that)
I got a blackeye the first (and LAST) time I went sledding (husband was on the back of the sled when we started down the hill......by the time we got to the bottom the sled was gone~ I went down the hill on my face.....he went down the hill on my back)

AND~ possibly the best one

When my youngest son was 2 years old he gave me TWO blackeyes AND broke 5 of my front teeth. He jumped up as I was bending down while we were playing.......didn't faze him at all....he didn't ever whimper. I spent the next three months in and out of Drs and Dentists crying contantly~ my entire face swollen!

I'm a bad clutz......and I bruise very easily
and because of it my husband will no longer go out in public with until he first checks me for visual bruises~ he has never hit me.....and he gets real tired of the dirty looks he gets when he goes out with me bruised up. Three or four times I've been slipped info on womens shelters by waitreses.....I hate to imagine what they slipped in his food!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I'm the biggest klutz on earth.



nope.... he lives w/ me!!
http://homesteadinghousewife.blogspot.com/2007/10/its-just-phase-isnt-it.html


----------



## homesweethome (May 23, 2007)

I admit to being clutzy, too, but I always seem to end up with stitches! 
At least three trips to ER for stitches in my hand, 2 for the feet, one ankle, and an eyebrow that needed to be stitched but I was so aggravated I just steri-stripped it myself.
And these are just since I've been an adult!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

It depends a little bit on what kind of bar the door leads into.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I had a similar experience as TxCloverAngel; I ran (and I mean RAN) into a closed sliding glass door. I was running through the house and thought the door was open. Found out real quick and real painfully that it wasn't. I didn't get a black eye, but did get a nasty bruise on my forehead where I met the glass.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well my sister did it as a child she was running to the door as our mom opened it and the door knob got her right in the eye. The teacher of course spoke with me right after school that day.
My one and only black eye came from my son when he was three years old. I went up behind him and tickled him he laughed and threw his head back into my eye. I'll tell you I hate the way people stare at you when you have a shiner.
I am not klutzy but I do break easily. Bone in my foot stepping on jagged cement. Someone grabbing my other foot 3 years later to tickle me and snapped a bone in my foot. 
The kitchen thing I can relate to. When I was 16 my mother went to throw out the trash left the trash can cover on the floor in the dark I could not see it as I walked around to turn on the light, I went up in the air came down on the corner of the kitchen table and broke 2 ribs. 
Druken neighrbor breaks my middle finger knuckle on my right hand, yes I am a righty. Spend 8 weeks with a big silver finger and have people as me about it every stinking day! Those a a few of the bones I have broken in the more interesting way.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

Oggie said:


> It depends a little bit on what kind of bar the door leads into.


one evening, when I had to get the kid after a school event, I had this crazy idea to wait in town, I walked into a bar - ouch...  

j/k

I've bruised up my face walking into a bedroom door - thought it would open farther than it did (toys behind it)... looked like dh hit me


----------



## mara61 (Jun 29, 2006)

Cheryl aka JM said:


> I've not done it with a door in the house
> BUT~ I did give myself a blackeye with the car door (I'm still not sure how I did that)
> I got a blackeye the first (and LAST) time I went sledding (husband was on the back of the sled when we started down the hill......by the time we got to the bottom the sled was gone~ I went down the hill on my face.....he went down the hill on my back)
> 
> ...



I did it with the car door to! So it sure can be done. So embarrasing.

Mara


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I was going to say "no", but one of my teens was just getting ready to open the door to go out and his sister banged the door open, right into his face. Looks like he might have a shiner...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

dd is sporting her first blackeye right now....compliments of a little girls she was spotting at the gym.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I hadn't thought about this for years, but when I was about 12 or 13 I walked right into the garage door that only half open - yep, had a black eye and swollen nose - that hurt!


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

I dunno, but I suspose I could round up a couplea da boys an head over ta youse place and finds out.......


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh Yeah it can happen. One night some years ago I got up to go to the bathroom and walked right into the edge of the door to the bathroom, saw plenty of stars and had a nice deep cut right in my eyebrow, probley should have went and got a couple of stiches but I wouldn't have wanted to admit I was that clumsy. Had a nice black eye too for 2 days.


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, I have done it...the door frame actually.
A few months ago I stood up to quick in the shed, caught the low door frame just right (just wrong?)
knocked myself out cold....I have never been hit so hard before.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

As a teen my bed was on the floor of my room, pillow and head of mattress under my window frame about 2 ft? off ground. Woke up quick and bashed face into frame, black eye.

As an adult fell ice skating (had been several years!) and broke my glasses and blacked my eyes. Noone would meet my eyes for weeks, optometrist clerk wouldn't look at me anymore than necessary as I told how it happened- everyone clearly thought DH (or some man if not married) had done it and I was lying. I never believed a friend of mine who said the same but boy sorry for what she had to go through esp. if her DH is blameless!


----------



## coryy (Nov 6, 2005)

last week i opened the door and bent down to put the dog on her lead. Hooked it to her collar, she took off like a light. It being dark and pre-6 am, i didn't think to stick my foot in the door. WHAM! 
I had a headache the rest of the week. And that handle/latch to the screen door....went RIGHT into my eye. I had a doozy of a shiner! and i still have the goose egg.

I have knocked myself out and given myself a concussion by waking up too fast under a bunk bed, too.


----------



## hobbyfarmer (Oct 10, 2007)

I would say it's definitely possible. I went on a wierd starvation diet once about 10 years ago and I guess I got my blood sugar all out of whack because I actually fainted in the bathroom and managed (somehow) to fall in such a way as to wedge my head between the bathroom vanity (which was solid oak cabinet) and the tub. I came to with my head STUCK and when I got it out I looked like I had been a few rounds in a bar fight or worse. I had a black eye and a split across my nose. My family actually thought my poor, sweet, teddy bear of a husband did that too me. I was shocked that anyone could imagine him hurting me but I think that's the first thing that pops into anybody's head these days. Just human nature to wonder, I suppose.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I walked into a chair once, and got a black eye as a kid. I was and still am very clumbsy.


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

depends on if you wake her while sneaking in after being out drinkin till 4am


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never had a black eye but my son did when he was a year old. He was starting to learn to run and tripped over a toy. He hit the corner of the wall with his forehead (slightly above the bridge of his nose) and ended up with TWO black eyes! Just in time for his passport picture(he was born in Germany)!


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Blush, yes...and cabinate doors can do that too, not to mention things falling down out of said cabinates  . 

Reese


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

I have had a few black eyes. 
I've never walked into a door.
I've always been able to get mine from someone else's bony body parts.
Or, from smackng into a tree limb, a thrown green apple, or wet corncob,
generally in broad daylight.
Got a couple smushed noses, one way or the other, the same ways.

I have broken my two littler toes on each foot, numerous times,
catching them on a table leg or chair leg, in the half-dark.

I mostly am more careful now. 
Or maybe it's that I'm moving around slower, hunnh.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I got a black eye from a picture frame not so long ago. I was cleaning something close to the floor, and had my face close to the floor, I jarred a piece of furniture, the frame fell off, hit the carpet and bounced up into my face. It was just a little picture and frame! I do bruise easily too.
It looked sooooo bad. 
I do believe it is possible to get a black eye from a door, I would imagine a broken nose too!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

In 7th grade I had a teacher who was VERY pg, short and pixy like. Sweet teacher. One day she came to school w/ a HUGE shinner. it looked like someone had just really worked her over. We all looked at her then started looking around at each other as "what do we do now?" 

She started laughing and said "Yes" her Dh did give her a shinner but he was asleep when it happened. they were in bed and he started or rolled over and his hand (while asleeep) came over and poppped her. Got her eye with his nuckles. OUCH. and what a rude awaking. The DH was horrified. She had a horrible time making everyone believe she was not lying.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't know about a black eye, but when you're a gangly teenager it's possible to chip a tooth by walking into a closed door . It's also a good idea to remember whether or not you closed your bedroom door at the end of the dark hall.

Maggie (with one front tooth slightly shorter than the other)


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My mother always like her bedsheets to be nice and tight on her bed...you know, bounce a quarter off the bed. One morning while pulling the sheets tight her hand slipped and she popped herself in the eye. Got a NICE shinner from that one!

Mon


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

my oldest gave me a black eye when she was 6months old-bopped me with her bottle. uhuh-i had a rough time convincing people he hadn't done it, but he never did hit me....


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes it happens! to me more than once.

Hillbillybob


----------

